# Garmin - No AR bikes?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I take it that after trying them out last year Garmin decided they didn't like the AR models? Too heavy? Doesn't look like they ever really used them that much...


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

gibson00 said:


> I take it that after trying them out last year Garmin decided they didn't like the AR models? Too heavy? Doesn't look like they ever really used them that much...


Last year we developed the AR Team frame's shape. In prototype form, we produced a handful of frames for the Garmin guys that raced the Tour. These were early versions without extensively modified lay ups. The project was never intended to get the bikes done by the '08 tour in production-ready status, but nonethless, in its first race, the AR ridden by Wil Frishkorn was ridden in an all-day break, and wound up 3rd on the day.

These first frames did not use the internal polyurathane bladders, just basic "balloon" type bladders that yeilded a less stiff lay up and as a result, additonal material was needed.

The development of the external mold shape continued in the tunnel with refinements made to the seat tube and seatpost shape. The new mold shape was completed and the final internal polyurathane mold shape was finished as well. Now the task of optimizing the lay up begun (This is specifically for the AR1 model, not AR2 or AR4 frames). At this point however, it was September and October and the team's hundreds of bikes needed to be put on order and delivered for their November training camp. In November the AR1 frame wasn't finished, so F1 SL, Z1, and F1 Sprint frames were built and delivered. We finally finished the final 1050g AR1 frames in late March. We had already delivered the teams allotment of 2009 frames, and the riders had already spent 5 months racing on an F or Z geometry. With the upcomming Giro, most guys opted to not make a mid-season change to a new frame, however, they are starting to use them. Zabriskie is using an AR in the tour now. Farrar used one in the Grio as did Millar. Sutton, Duggan, and a bunch of the young guys are mixing their traininig and racing miles on the frames.

The bottom line on the AR1 frames is that we were late getting the bikes done with the design goals we had in place. The AR1 is lighter than the F1 Sprint, and easily builds to a 6.8kg bike. There is a cyclingnews.com article that discusses the team's 6.3kg F1 SL complete bike with Di2 and the challenges of meeting the 6.8kg rule. Swapping a 6.3kg F1SL frame, fork, seastpost, seatpost clamp to an AR1 would still have the bikes under 6.8kg.

The team has a limited number of AR1 frames this year as the cost of filling their entire team order TWICE in one year is prohibitive. In 2010 I suspect you'll see many more guys getting early season miles on the AR geometry so they can adapt to the different handling and be less concerned with a mid-season change.

Pay close attention though, you'll see AR1 frames in the Tour under a few guys.

-SD


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Superdave, I was wondering why I have not seen the AR frames as well...as it's the next bike I want to get.

Any idea if Felt is going to sell the frame only coming up? Would like to built it myself if possible.

Here is a photo of Zabriskie from stage 6 this year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slipstreamsports/3704208765/

On a side note, I met Christian Vande Velde's father the other night on the trail by my house (Lemont, Illinois)....he noticed my Felt and came up to me at the stop sign and started talking...I asked him if he had any extra 58cm frames laying around, but he said he didn't, ha.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The Clyde said:


> Thanks Superdave, I was wondering why I have not seen the AR frames as well...as it's the next bike I want to get.
> 
> Any idea if Felt is going to sell the frame only coming up? Would like to built it myself if possible.
> 
> ...


Yes, there will be at lease one frame offering using the AR design in 2010.

We'll also have the final integrated Di2 version available and a few other exciting options in commplete AR bikes. 

Regards,


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/pro-bike-dave-zabriskies-garmin-felt-ar-road-bike-22482


----------

